# Moss Moss and a lot more moss



## Donnie moss (Apr 2, 2021)

I have about 5000 sq ft of a mostly Dirt back yard in the winter that gets covered in thick solid layer of moss from end to end across most of the yard. I have tried to grow grass but the moss takes over and kills most of the grass over the summer. I have tried Lime and Moss out every year to no avail. So here is my plan for this year and would like some comments if it will work or a better solution:

1. There are lots of Norwegian Maple trees. I called a tree guy and they suggested cutting 2 trees down and trimming the others (he would remove the large branches on the lower part of the trees that stay and some branches at the top). This will bring in more sun. PS. Most of the trees are on the neighbors property so I can only cut branches that cross onto my property with of course the exception of the 2 trees on my land that will be completely removed. Also I want to leave 1 large tree in the center of the yard for shade over the picnic and grilling area.

2. The property somewhat dips in the middle (yes water). I would put 2-3" of topsoil across the entire property which can be graded to have a slight slope going East to West (natural slope of the yard to begin with once the dip is out). Neighboring lot to the west (down slope) is a small field and some woods at about a 10 - 12 degree slope away from my property and nearest house is very far away with a drainage troth (for lack of a better word) between the field and the house. So no issues with the neighbor and water.

3. Before putting the topsoil down I was going to spread a fine layer maybe 1/4 inch of sand across the lot to help with drainage under the topsoil.

4. To start the project I would use moss out and then rake out as much of the moss as I could get but this stuff is very difficult to get out and there will be some moss left behind. So this gets me to my big question.

Question 1: IF I use the moss out and rake the yard but leave behind clumps and patches of moss that I can not get out raking by hand will I have an issue if I sand/topsoil over the moss???

Question 2: Will the layer of sand hurt or help the situation??

I am hoping 3 inches of new top covering with a slope, sand for the water issue and added Sun will defeat the moss.

Thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## Donnie moss (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a lot of moss. I think your approach of more sun and grading should help you. You will also need to grow some grass.

The sand underneath the topsoil is not a good idea. That will create issues with water movement. There is a yt video that shows the effects. Sand could do on top of the topsoil but not underneath.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Have you ever had a soil test? If so, I recommend one.

Moss grows well under the following conditions:

1) Damp or shady areas
2) Acidic soils
3) Soils low in nutrients and low in organic matter.
4) Compacted soil

Eliminate these and you will eliminate the moss.

Can you get a truck load of compost delivered? If so, I would give that whole area a topdressing of 2-3 inches of compost. Seed grass on top of that.

I would not pay for topsoil unless the supplier had an analysis done on it. The only requirement for calling something "top soil" is that it is soil that came from the top. It may be just as barren as what you already have, not to mention also have tons of weed seeds. Buy compost instead.


----------



## Donnie moss (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks I will look into compost. Any comments on putting soil or compost over the top of the moss that I can not rack out?? or does the ground need to be completely baron of moss??

Will left over moss on the bottom rise (grow) to the top of the new layer of soil??


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm gonna go a different route here. Have you considered raking that all off, and just putting out some more attractive mosses, ferns and the like?

The reason I ask is I have a full shade area on the side of my house that I plan on filling with various stone and irish mosses, and a misting system.

If you have ideal conditions for moss, just find moss you like!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Any comments on putting soil or compost over the top of the moss that I can not rack out?? or does the ground need to be completely baron of moss??

Will left over moss on the bottom rise (grow) to the top of the new layer of soil??
[/quote]
I don't believe it could grow through a layer of soil, moss doesn't have roots so it requires a solid foundation to grow on. (Doesn't like movement like sand or loose soil)
Your current ground might be compacted clay, perfect for moss. 
I tried transplanting moss under this tree 2 years ago on top of black loam but it wouldn't take.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Donnie moss said:


> Thanks I will look into compost. Any comments on putting soil or compost over the top of the moss that I can not rack out?? or does the ground need to be completely baron of moss??
> 
> Will left over moss on the bottom rise (grow) to the top of the new layer of soil??


Just put the compost on top of the moss. Moss will not grow up through it. Get a wide landscaping rake to spread it with.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm gonna go a different route here. Have you considered raking that all off, and just putting out some more attractive mosses, ferns and the like?
> 
> The reason I ask is I have a full shade area on the side of my house that I plan on filling with various stone and irish mosses, and a misting system.
> 
> If you have ideal conditions for moss, just find moss you like!


Not a bad idea as long as you have an area that will be receptive to the more attractive types of mosses. I had sparse areas dotted with some moss which were nice and green for short periods of time, but would turn yellow and brown during other times.

If you want moss to be attractive for most of the year, you really need areas that are full shade.

I like the fern idea. Christmas ferns have the additional advantage of being evergreen and providing winter interest.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah one thing I have learned in SC is just to listen to nature. In areas where certain plants or grass don't grow, I just put something else there.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yeah one thing I have learned in SC is just to listen to nature. In areas where certain plants or grass don't grow, I just put something else there.


I agree with you although as you can probably tell, some folks here take their lawns like religion. I am expanding garden beds myself, but I still like to have some turf grass for pathways and an area in the backyard where guests congregate. I'm not fussy about grass as long as it stays at least somewhat green throughout the winter. Other evergreen groundcovers like clover are welcome to stay. The only weed I absolutely abhor is crabgrass! Plantain is no picnic either, but easy to spot treat with non-toxic concentrated vinegar.


----------

